# is it true?



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i don't know much about ferrets but my brother has loads of them - he uses them for working.

he hasn't been an animal person - but omg you dare mess with is ferrets and he will have you lol!

he treats them really well!

i was told that a female ferret will stay in season for a long time until they are eventually mated!
also the fact if they are not mates they might get an infection, so their fore it is a must to breed them. 

my brother was told that if he got one of his males neutered and if he put it in with his females - he would bring them out of their season - so as a result he wouldn't need to breed them.

is this true?


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

do you know i wanted to know the same thing as i was reading on the net the other day the same thing i think its best to ask a vet ..thats what im going to do..


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

kelseye said:


> do you know i wanted to know the same thing as i was reading on the net the other day the same thing i think its best to ask a vet ..thats what im going to do..


my brother is planning on phoning the vet, i just thought they might be some experienced ferret people on here


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> i don't know much about ferrets but my brother has loads of them - he uses them for working.
> 
> he hasn't been an animal person - but omg you dare mess with is ferrets and he will have you lol!
> 
> ...


yes................................


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

borderer said:


> yes................................


great to hear


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

No no no no no >_<

A neutered hob will do NOTHING as it won't have the hormones that drive it to mate. A vasectomised hob is what he need,s however vasectomised hobs smell like un vasectomised hobs.

He can however go to the vet for a jill jab which will bring her out of season, or indeed get her spayed.

It's a massive misconception that ferrets HAVE to be bred, and the reason why so many ferrets are in rescues >_<

If they aren't bought out of season they get an overload of hormone which leads to a type of anemia (Can't remember the name) which eventually kills them.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Its called aplastic anemia, its cancer.

They will stay in season all thought the summer months if left but they are coming in season earlier and going out later as its milder weather.

Please dont mate them, i currently have close to 100 ferrets, my friend has 200 and another friend has 150 all in rescue its far better to get the ferrets neutered it also prevent cancer of the womb later on.

Vasectomised hobs can and do reverse so they are not alwasy the best option, its usually very pricey to get them done as well.

Neutering is the best option by far, males also need neutering or they becoem agressive to one another and a single ferret is an unhappy ferret.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

oh forgot to say, because the vulva swells so much the jills often get infections because its constantly attracting dirt especially if they work.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

okay i will tell him what you have said!

if he choses to listen -well thats a different story 

he has got a lot of ferrets.


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there,

You might find the answers to your questions in the articles here. Good luck.

Pet Ferret Articles


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you, i hope he listens, how many ferrets does he have? 

people dont think they are doing any harm only breeding a couple of litters a year but they dont realise when lots of people do this the amount of kits that are the end product, my friend and i travelled 300 mile round journey the other week to pick up 30 kits that the breeder couldnt cope with, he bred over 50  just to get four silver ferrets at the end of it all   

Not to mention the ferrets overall health, hope you can persuade him.


----------



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

Although I am not new to ferrets, but Iam new to the forum,
I would take the information you find into serious consideration.
I have found some valuable information within.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Thank you, i hope he listens, how many ferrets does he have?
> 
> hope you can persuade him.


i dont really speak to my brother, but i shall tell him what you have said.

i haven't got a clue how many he has got.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

actually its not true, yes they stay in season for a while but they do come out of it again BUT because they're in it so long and it takes so much out of them it can cause them to become ill. the best thing to so is use a vasectomized male who still has all the hormones to mate the jill but cannot actually impragnate her but she will come out of season because she thinks she would be or there is a option at the vets or an injection to stop her season but i'm not sure what that does to the ferret in the long run.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Fade to Grey said:


> actually its not true, yes they stay in season for a while but they do come out of it again BUT because they're in it so long and it takes so much out of them it can cause them to become ill. the best thing to so is use a vasectomized male who still has all the hormones to mate the jill but cannot actually impragnate her but she will come out of season because she thinks she would be or there is a option at the vets or an injection to stop her season but i'm not sure what that does to the ferret in the long run.


Either way though it still affects them if nthing is done about it 

The problem with using a vasectomised male is that (I believe, correct me if I'm wrong) They're far and few between and if they're someone elses they could have all kind of gribblies transmitted sexually. If you use a vasectomised hob for the jills lifespan, it can also be expensive if it's someone elses cos I think most people charge and it puts a lot of unnecessary stress on the jill as their matings are quite brutal.

Spaying all the way!

Peace
Akai-Chan

BTW love your ferrets and dogs in your sig pic :001_wub:


----------

